# Lizards > General Lizards >  Iggi likes the warm TV

## pythontricker

HAHAHAHA I found her last night doing this!



 :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Looks very happy there. Cute pics!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Wow amazing, i cant wait til My Iggi gets that big   :Smile:

----------


## pythontricker

Thanks! lol she was watching home improvement!

----------


## DSGB

> Thanks! lol she was watching home improvement!


HHAHA. Tim the tool man taylor. Love that show. You should enter one of those in HOTM contest bro.

----------

